# Muahaha!



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

And boom goes the dynamite


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Sheppard said:


> And boom goes the dynamite


Awesome brother. whats the dimensions?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice I was checking these out... plasticmart?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

TSC is where they can be purchased.

8 x 3 x 3 are the dimensions.

this thing is huge!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Do it. Just do it.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Whats the plans? You can't see the fish well from the top?? How would you view them guys?? Is it for a Piranha tank outside?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I keep a P in a plastic tub... he seems very happy in there... not too social though.

Soooooo.... what's it being stocked with?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

How do you ever get a good look at him since it has no sides?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

MFNRyan said:


> How do you ever get a good look at him since it has no sides?


If the fish swim around near the top you can see them.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice tub


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool tub ... Might take a dip myself


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice my son has the same size kiddie pool lol
what you putting in it?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

The question is gentlemen, what would YOU put in it?
Any ideas?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

A small shoal .. drop anything in that bad boy and its gone!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

get a strong cover and drop in a hoplias aimara. or a large shoal maybe 3 dozen pygos.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with JP.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I would house a massive rhom in there. Hmm maybe 1000 exodons?

Whatever is going in there, its going to be sick! 
Underwater camera?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

a massive rhom would be cool too, install multiple underwater cameras and hook them up to a large TV and instantly you get live underwater view from different angles


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

nice tank! please play nice with that thing. A shoal of reds can become very dangerous in that thing. Been there. One fx-5 in the middle would keep that baby clean. My advise is keep substrate to a bare minimum. course pool filter sand was my substrate of choice. Debris sit on top for easy removal. Lots of square footage for debris to settle. That size pond is a waste for even the largest rhom. He would not use all of it. Been there. Aimara would be insane. I bought a cargo net at autozone for mine for 25.00. That aimara would be jumping at your face for sure... wallago attu??? a net would be an absolute must. Whatever you choose, good luck.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

fill it up


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I would stock it with fancy butterfly koi since those types of fish are meant to be viewd from the surface


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well if you wanna look at it that way than why not stock it with stingrays.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Go with a sandy bottom, it makes viewing the fish better


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was dead set on having no substrate at all in this thing. But after a convo with Inflade last night and seeing all these suggestions about a thin layer of sand I think i'm going to do it. It will be way easier to see the fish that way.

I will try update this thread as time goes on and keep everyone in the loop. I'm moving into a new place within a few weeks and need to move my 180g, 220g plus this tub so chances are there wont be any updates for a bit.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

So what did you put in the tub Sheppard? POST UP!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

16 Caribe now call the tub home. All are about 1.5 inch.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

throw something in there and let the water boil~!!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Film it too!


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

I would get a good number of Nattereri to put in there and the underwater cam would be amesome to see watch 20+ Rbp munchin down


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sheppard, what are you using to filter and heat that thing when winter comes?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lookin good


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

jp80911 said:


> Sheppard, what are you using to filter and heat that thing when winter comes?


I was thinking about this too. The tub will eventually be in the basement of my house. Normally the basement is a bit cooler than the rest of the house but I don't think heating the tub will be much of an issue. I'm going to be building a short stand for the tub soon and i'm thinking of creating a design where the tub sits
'in' the stand. This way I can insulate the stand and the tub will retain a lot more heat.

I'll likely grab a 500watt heater and mix it up with other 300watt heaters I have laying around until I get it the way I want.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive thought about doing the tub thing but it never appealed to me. it rather make an actual pond. i like being able to see the fish and the atmosphere through the tank rather then the birds eye view. however having a container that big really does open up options. if nothing else, feeders for like lol


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sheppard said:


> Sheppard, what are you using to filter and heat that thing when winter comes?


I was thinking about this too. The tub will eventually be in the basement of my house. Normally the basement is a bit cooler than the rest of the house but I don't think heating the tub will be much of an issue. I'm going to be building a short stand for the tub soon and i'm thinking of creating a design where the tub sits
'in' the stand. This way I can insulate the stand and the tub will retain a lot more heat.

I'll likely grab a 500watt heater and mix it up with other 300watt heaters I have laying around until I get it the way I want.
[/quote]

with an open top i would think you'll have too much heat loss and water evaporation, unless you can cover it up some how.
I had 600W heater in my 180g with an open sump in the basement the heaters will always be on (maybe they are just crappy heaters) but once I cover up the sump good, my electric bill went from ~$120 a month to ~$70 a month.


----------

